# Beryl i "pływający" kicker

## kurak

Oglądałem jakieś filmiki demo z berylem i zauważyłem fachowy pasek (w KDE to chyba kicker). Szukałem w ustawieniach beryla i nic nie znalazłem odnośnie tego paska, być może to dla tego, że filmiki które oglądałem były robione na Gnome, a ja korzystam z KDE. Da się jakoś to zrobić?

http://video.google.pl/videoplay?docid=-8410914913080031180  koło 1:50 koleś bawi się właśnie tym paskiem, o to mi chodzi również.

----------

## lmmsci

Na mój gust to może być kxdocker albo kiba-dock. To "kickery" a'la OSX. Zasadniczo działają bez beryla, ale wtedy nie obsługują przezroczystości i możesz mieć ciemne plamy pod ikonami. kxdocker jest dostępny w głównym drzewie portage, natomiast kiba-dock wraz z kiba-plugins jest dostępny w overlay'u xeffects.

----------

## kurak

Raczej to nie to.. nie wiem jak ten kiba-dock..

----------

## lmmsci

Poszukaj na [url]youtube.com[/url]. Uprzedzam, że kiba-dock można tak skonfigurować, żeby efekty towarzyszące wskazywaniu na ikony wyglądały dość... powiedzmy niebanalnie. Jedna ze spokojniejszych pokazówek:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bYsxaMyFV2Y

Są jeszcze i inne, bardziej zwariowane...   :Wink: 

----------

## Vegan

tylko zeby zainstalowac kiba-dock pod kde trzeba zemergowac kuuuuupe zaleznosci gnome'a  :Sad: 

----------

## lmmsci

@Vegan: No bo w końcu kiba-dock jest dla gnome (gnome-extra). Poza tym to coś, o czym pisze kurak, to akurat Ubuntu z Gnomem, a poza tym jest to ładnie opisane pod podanym przez kuraka adresem - po prawej od filmu w ramce jest napis:

Hardware : Intel M ...  (more) 

more jest linkiem, w którym wszystko masz ślicznie poopisywane (kiba-dock, a jakże), łącznie z linkami.

A swoją drogą kiba-dock jest całkiem, całkiem.

----------

## kurak

A możeci mi powidzieć jak schować kickera w KDE?

----------

## Godhand

 *Quote:*   

> kxdocker

 

Powiedzcie noobowi jak toto odmaskować?

Dodałem wpis

```

kde-misc/kxdocker ~x86

```

do /etc/portage/package.keywords

a nadal sie pluje:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=kde-misc/kxdocker-i18n-1.0.2" have been masked.
> 
> !!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:
> ...

 

----------

## Arfrever

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=kde-misc/kxdocker-i18n-1.0.2" have been masked.
> ```
> ...

 

Dodaj do "/etc/portage/package.keywords" jeszcze:

```
kde-misc/kxdocker-i18n
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## kurak

Zainsalowałem tego kiba-dock, ale jakoś niebardzo mi to działało. Odpaliłem to i trochę rozmyty się okazał i prawie nic w settings nie mogłem zmienić, tj żadne ustawienie nie było widoczne.. coś kopa to.

----------

## lmmsci

@kurak:

Nie bardzo rozumiem o co chodzi z tym schowaniem kickera (podejrzewam, że to moja wina). Ja przynajmniej robię taki numer, że mam dodatkowy panel na dole, wkładam na niego to, co mi jest potrzebne (jEdit, Opera itd), w jego właściwościach daję mu np. wielkość 64px (żeby były ładnie widoczne ikony  :Smile:  ), szerokość np. 60% ekranu, położenie na dole, automatyczne ukrywanie: natychmiast... i już. 

Widzę w sumie jeden minus takiego rozwiązania, ale on raczej jest związany z traktowaniem paneli przez KDE - wszystkie panele mają to samo tło. Jak chcę mieć jeden przeźroczysty, to cała reszta też jest przeźroczysta...   :Mad: 

Chyba, że jest jakieś rozwiązanie, podobne do tego, które jest w Gnomie - tam każdy panel ma swoje ustawienia dla tła... Może jest ktoś, kto pokusiłby się o napisanie małego patcha? Ja się niestety na tym nie znam...

----------

## kurak

Co do chowania to sobie darowałem, ale chodzi mi o tego kiba-dock.. on u mnie lekko mówiąc działa źle. Wszystko jest rozmyte i praktycznie do użytkowania.

----------

## lmmsci

Cóż, nie bardzo wiem od czego to zależy... Poza tym jest to nieoficjalny pakiet, więc chyba trzeba się liczyć z tym, że nie zawsze działa jak tego się od niego oczekuje. Ale to trochę dziwne, że jest jakiś rozmyty. U mnie wszystko było ok.

----------

## kurak

No właśnie.. szkoda, że nie jest oficjalnym pakietem, bo może byłby bardziej wspierany i rozwijany. Jak na razie, to czekam na KDE4, może Oxygen mnie zaskoczy pozytywnie ;]

edit::

Wygląda to mniej więcej tak: http://kurak.org/kurak/kiba.png

----------

## bartmarian

kxdocker nie chcial mi dobrze dzialac, kiba-dock sie uruchomil ale nie dzialal poprawnie,

za to kooldock dziala prawie idealnie - prawie, czyli zaslania mi czasem okno

----------

## kurak

Ok, zobaczę co potrafi kooldock;]

edit::

działą i to nawet fajnie, tylko mam takie pytanko, jak usunąłeś pasek środowiska graficznego? bo mam KDE i kickera chcę usunąć, a żeby w kooldock było wszystko.. da się tak?

----------

## bartmarian

nie usunolem i nie probowalem, mam dwa, jednym odpalam ulubione, na drugim laduja,

co do mozliwosci usuniecia, sadze ze sie da wszystko, szczegolnie usunac  :Wink: 

----------

## Godhand

A mi nie działa poprawnie ani kxdocker ani kooldock  :Sad: 

Przy kxdocker: Zazwyczaj uruchamia się i jak najadę na ikonkę dock to znika i już się nie pojawia. Wyłącza się.  Jeśli jakimś cudem się nie wyłączy to

w momencie zooma (przy najechaniu kursorem na ikonkę docka) pół pulpitu robi mi się czarne.

Przy kooldock:

a) Nie moge odpalić żadnej dodanej ikonki. Poleceniu uruchamiania programu jest w ikonce takie samo jak w ikonie na pasku zadań.

I ikona z paska odpala się, a ikonka z docka mówi że nie ma takiego polecenia. Heh.

b) przy najechaniu na docka najpierw jakoś dziwnie mruga i za chwilę normalnie robi zooma jak powinien

----------

## kurak

Może mi ktoś wkleić zależności kiba-dock ? bo wywalam go z systemu - czyli wszystkie zależności.. a jest tego sporo.. i nie chcę przez przypadek czegoś wywalić potrzebnego.

----------

## Vegan

nikt Ci zaleznosci nie wkleji kolego, za to polecam zapoznanie sie z podstawowymi narzedziami gentoo 

np: 

```
# emerge app-portage/gentoolkit

( chyba ,ze juz masz zainstalowane gentoolkit ) 

# equery d kiba-dock 
```

----------

## lmmsci

@Vegan:

A czy przez przypadek:

```
equery d package
```

nie wyświetla pakietów, które zależą od od podanego pakietu?

 *Quote:*   

> equery d kiba-dock
> 
> [ Searching for packages depending on kiba-dock... ]

 

----------

